# Monoflow tees orientation?



## milk123 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a downfeed single pipe monoflow system. I have two monflow tees on each rad and i have 6 rads on that zone. the problem is that all heaters heat up accept number 4. i've had a few other plumbers look at it and have had dozens of hypothesis. my monoflow tees are feeding up before they run off to the drop. some people say that they have to feed down but all other five rads work very good. anyone have any suggestions on what could be wrong. we've tried lots of changes.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

that is all I have to say


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

milk123 said:


> I have a downfeed single pipe monoflow system. I have two monflow tees on each rad and i have 6 rads on that zone. the problem is that all heaters heat up accept number 4. i've had a few other plumbers look at it and have had dozens of hypothesis. my monoflow tees are feeding up before they run off to the drop. some people say that they have to feed down but all other five rads work very good. anyone have any suggestions on what could be wrong. we've tried lots of changes.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

